# New - Miami to Key West Ferry



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 6, 2007)

I saw this advertised in today's South Florida Sun Sentinel Newspaper -

"Key West Express" - now sailing from Miami to Key West with return sail the same day or different day.

Jet Propelled Catamaran launching from the Miami Seaquarium and free parking.

Round Trip - Adults $98; Senior Citizens $79; College Students (with I.D.) $79; Children (12 & under) $66

Departs Miami: 8:30am
Departs Key West: 5:30pm
For reservations and information call 1-866-593-3779
or visit www.seakeywestexpress.com


Richard


----------



## JeffW (Feb 6, 2007)

Is this in addition to or a replacement to the Ft. Myers to Key West ferry?

Jeff


----------



## JoAnn (Feb 6, 2007)

This should be 'in addition' to the Ft. Myers/Key West Ferry...as this one is still advertising in the Ft. Myers News-Press.  
DD, who has lived in Key West for 30 years, told us a while back that there were plans for a Miami/Key West Ferry in the making, so guess it finally happened.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 6, 2007)

In addition to -

It's the same company - go to their website to find their different destinations.


Richard


----------



## derb (Feb 6, 2007)

I don't know about taking the ferry.  The two and half hour drive is so interesting.  7 Mile bridge, riding a foot higher than the ocean, various sights along the way.  I prefer the drive, its as exciting as the destination.


----------



## JeffW (Feb 6, 2007)

derb said:


> ...The two and half hour drive is so interesting...



There's a lot of construction on Rt 1 down the keys. Is it still a 2 1/2 drive?  

I'll be going to KW in August, but thankfully will be flying into EYW, so I'll avoid any delays.  [I've done the drive many times, including one time leaving KW around midnight (interesting drive!), and I agree with no major delays, it can be a pleasant drive.]

Jeff


----------



## KenK (Feb 6, 2007)

I think Rich meant to post this in the Fl forums.   

Thanks for the info....will add to the links section


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 7, 2007)

Thanks for moving the post Ken.

In my haste, I did post it on the wrong forum - I did mean to put it in the Florida forums.


Richard


----------

